# France and Spain using your EHIC Health card



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I recently saw a Don Madge version of this (2007) and thought it may be time to revise it. (this is from the Daily Telegraph)

The card will entitle you to the same state-provided medical treatment as citizens of that country – but this may not be the standard that you expect. If a national of the country where you are travelling pays for prescriptions or dentistry, you will too.
The NHS website contains information on what happens in each country, so check your rights before you use it. Be aware that the card does not work in the Channel Islands, and that not all hospitals and doctors in other countries will accept it – you will need to find one that does. EHIC works differently in different EU countries – here are some of the most popular
France
In France, even if you have an EHIC card and travel insurance, you must pay a doctor or dentist upfront and then claim it back. The doctor then will fill out a treatment form (feuille de soins) and a prescription if necessary.
The treatment form is necessary to claim any refunds. You can claim back around 70pc of the standard treatment cost. The standard rate for a consultation with a general practitioner is €21 and €25 for a consultation with a specialist. If you have travel insurance you can claim back the rest from your provider.
If you are admitted to hospital, make sure you present your EHIC on admission. This will save you from paying any refundable costs up front and ensure you only pay the patient contribution. Generally, you will only have to pay a 20pc payment towards your treatment; sometimes it will be free. In-patients will have to pay a daily hospital charge of €16.
Related Articles
Why you need insurance as well as an EHIC card 04 Apr 2011
Check that your EHIC is valid – an out-of-date card could cost you a fortune 04 Jul 2011
If you are admitted to hospital and receive any major medical treatment, you will be charged a flat-rate contribution of €18. These charges are non-refundable in France but you may be able to seek reimbursement when you are back in the UK. You can get the forms for refunds by calling the NHS Overseas Healthcare Team on 0191 218 1999 (Mon-Fri, 8am-5pm). They also have an investigations team to deal with cases where cards have not been accepted.
Spain
Before you consult a doctor or hospital ensure that they accept your EHIC. Some hospitals and health centres offer both private and state-provided health care – you must to inform them which services you require. Any costs incurred for private health care are non-refundable and not covered by your EHIC, but may be covered by travel insurance.
Dental treatment is generally not available under the state system and the costs are not refundable. Medicines prescribed by health service practitioners can be obtained from any pharmacy (farmacia). You will be charged up to 40pc of the cost unless you are a UK or EEA pensioner.
If you require an ambulance, ask the hospital to confirm that it offers state-provided health care. If you are asked to pay up front, you are not being treated under the Spanish health service and your EHIC will not be accepted.

Alan


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I visited the dentist in anticipation of being away for 5 months. He (private ) recommended an extraction. I said no but could he prescribe a course of penicilin just in case  (I was planing the winter in Morocco and that was my insurance).

Sure enough 3months later in Franch it erupted. French dentist took it out (much better operation than I am used to, and I have had a few out).

Price quoted in the UK £80, price paid in France €33.44 no EHIC card shown. Apparently I can get 70% of that back if I fill in the paperwork!!!

And we worry about going over there?
Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not surprised at that Dick.

We've also had excellent experiences with Spanish health care using EHIC cards, Alan.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I had to go to a doctor in France on my last trip,can someone please tell me how I go about reclaiming ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I too had some dentistry work in France

Produced mycard and could have put in a claim back in England

But why, it cost me no more in France than it would have cost back home
Sorted and finished

Aldra


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The cost of a consultation for a doctor in France is now €23 a specialist will cost more but as far as I know there is not a set in stone price, it will depend on what the particular specialisation is, we have paid €48 on one occasion.
Dentistry here whilst not cheap is certainly better and very unusual to not be able to see your dentist quickly.

To claim back money paid you will need to obtain a "feuille de soins" (translates to care sheet) basically a form stating what you've been charged for and how much, from the doctor at time of consultation.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

In my experience, compared to the UK, the Spanish NHS system is fantastic.
But it's delivered in Spanish of course. 
Be prepared to pay a bit for a translator (available at most hospitals where lots of foreigners turn up), and be aware that if you are an in-patient, Nurses here do Nursing (medical stuff), not hotel services/waitressing too. 

You can pay for extra services like tea/coffee etc, or your relatives can stay with you to help with other stuff, but it ain't part of the medical Nursing care provided by the NHS.

Also, even with your EHIC card you'll pay towards prescriptions (you pay a fixed percentage of what it cost the NHS to buy in that drug). But much more drugs are available over the counter at any pharmacist here without prescription than in the UK. 
If in doubt, show the chemist your pill/drug packaging, as lots of things here are called a different brand name but contain the same ingredients.

The BIG thing to remain aware of is that an EHIC card covers you just for immediate emergency/trauma treatment. 
It DOES NOT cover you for ongoing treatment afterwards, NOR does it cover you for the (utterly massive) costs of medical repatriation back to the UK.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *bigtree wrote: *I had to go to a doctor in France on my last trip,can someone please tell me how I go about reclaiming ?


I think these are the people I usually get in touch with after messing myself up in Europe. 

Overseas Healthcare Team
Room MO601, Durham House
Washington
Tyne & Wear
NE38 7SF

Telephone 0191 218 1999 Monday to Friday, 8am-5pm.


----------

